# IBO Worlds -Range J



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

Who in the IBO gave their blessings on range J at 7 Springs. :moon:? Here is a minor consideration for setting ranges for world class competition. If you set your stool down and it starts to tumble down the ski slope, it might be a bit to steep. Three or four targets as such I can tolerate, but all twenty from the top of the slope to the bottom, straight down is absurd. Standing at target one you could look down the slope and see all 20 shooting to the right. If I was muley hunting out west, I would say this is great. Not so great for world class target competition. Standing at the stakes, my calf muscles got a good stretching. Yea, I understand everyone in those classes had to deal with it, so even Steven. Most ridiculous target setup I've seen in all my years doing this. Another reason for me dislike the IBO a little more. :thumbs_do

Robin of the Hood:archery:


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

K was no better, and after people were hurt last year you woulda thought they could rethink those a little


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I shoot J and had no problem with it. On about half of those shots there was level footing.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

What class shot the billy goat ranges


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

MBR shot H&J. J range was really tough. I layed my seat down on about 14 targets to keep it from hurting someone in the group below us on next target. I had a great time though. Just had to watch your footing and bubble.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the only thing worse on J was if You are left handed. All 20 shots the same direction.


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

MBF shot H & J also. H was rough walking over all those rocks but at least you could stand to shoot. J on the other hand SUCKED! Two in my group slipped and fell, one even snapped his stabilizer off at the bow. Having artificial feet, I had to shoot 11 of those twenty targets on my knees because I couldn't stand on the hill it was so steep. I understand making a course difficult with terrain also, and I play the game without complaining because I love shooting, but this time it was dangerous even for abled bodied people, it took me out of the tournament before I ever shot the course. Oops, sorry, I guess I'm complaining...but I feel this needs to be brought up and I will let IBO know of my opinion whether it makes a difference or not. If we only gripe about it here and we don't say anything directly to the Organization, we really can't expect change. It may not help, but I'm gonna make the effort.

~SF~


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Really thats my only two complaints, the entire course for k minus about 3 shots were identical, it was like trying to shoot while standing on a 10/12 pitch roof, it wasn't unshootable I screwed it up, I like to see a mix of up hill, down hill and side hill shots, not all extreme side hill shots. and then the saftey issue. I fell twice and another guy in my group fell once, mine was no big deal, I caught myself with my hand both times but the other guy went down pretty hard


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Honestly if somebody has complaints about the IBO these should be the last on their list. It was held at a ski resort. One should prepare himself or herself for such shooting.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

Perpare.!! I've shot every 3d couse in Eastern OH and Western PA and I can say no club would or ever has set up a course to match the steepness and one way direction "down" as J course was.
If I was going on a western mule deer hunt and looking to "prepare", I would say "This is GREAT". This was world class target competition and was uncalled for. I will generate a "nasty-gram" about this and mail it to the IBO.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Reading this thread is kinda funny in away. Shooters have complained about walking, target setup and the list goes on. They talk about great numbers at the World......look at the numbers for the last several years........put it into graph and you can see how well the IBO is handling our organization.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes the numbers continue to decline. What is the BOD doing to improve our great sport ?.....target brands!!!!! Other organizations are growing or at least maintaining numbers but we continue to decline. I started shooting IBO in 1994 and it was an honor to qualify and participate in the World. Now it's basically, a place to go to and drop a bunch of $$$$$. The dollar sign has become the #1 thing in the Host eyes. When is it going to stop?????? IBO you have a large bargaining chip when you entertain future shoot sites. SO USE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

I took a nasty tumble on J; just a big bruise to show for it. It was a little bit slick due to the previous days rain. I turn 50 in November, and I really enjoyed the shoot (other than the rain delay day). However, I believe there were groups of Senior Hunter Class on that range also. If and when I decide to shoot a senior class, I would expect easier terrain that that!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

MrBobo said:


> I took a nasty tumble on J; just a big bruise to show for it. It was a little bit slick due to the previous days rain. I turn 50 in November, and I really enjoyed the shoot (other than the rain delay day). However, I believe there were groups of Senior Hunter Class on that range also. If and when I decide to shoot a senior class, I would expect easier terrain that that!


maybe you should seek an attorney. waivers are as worthless as used toilet paper.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

Well Folks, my point is: 
There was six classes on H & J combonation:
MBR
MBF
X-BOW (really, crossbows in the ibo)?
MBR
FBO 
SHC

For you under 50 crowd who can transverse that type of terrain like a mountain goat, more power to you. But for the "grey haired" class with artificial joints, cardio vascular issues looming, diabetes and all the other issues that come with grey hair, J course was unforgettable and ugly. I'll travel 50 miles out of my way on any given Sunday to shoot a challenging course. That one falls into the category of "never again".
Oh and by the way, this is the place to complain about the IBO. You can bet Bryan, Ken, Gene and Norm are looking here for shooter feedback. There is no chat at all these days on the IBO's forum. You say the World shoot should be challenging, I agree. We all prefer variety in our shots and courses. To send me straight down a steep ski slope with all the shots in the same direction and my toes almost touching my knee caps at every shot is far from variety. I guess I should be thankful they did not send us "up" the slope...


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I shoot J shc... knew it was going to be just like it was, practiced shooting in my yard with a board and a block of wood to simulate toes up or down. Wore my best hiking boots. No one in my group fell nor did we see anyone around us fall. I guess there could have been a bit more of change then having to tilt my bubble the same way everytime... some must have pretty short legs for their knee caps and toes to almost touch.


----------



## 3-D For Life (Apr 19, 2003)

If everyone that shot the J range thinks it was tough walking they must not have been shooting the worlds courses for very long. Every year before the worlds down at snowshoe IBO would send a letter out letting you know to bring boots with a very stiff ankle support do to the dangerous terrain. It was the same steepness but with slippery moss covered rocks not wet grass. Nor did they shoot the coarse held at Clymer, Ny were you shot ur way "UP" the slope and got to ride the lift back down. This is the "Worlds" shoot to prove your the best in the world at 3-D archery. It's not meant to be easy in any way shape or form. I've been attending the worlds shoots since '99 and I myself think the terrain that they set the courses on gets easier every year. But I do agree that they need to take caution when setting the courses for the senior classes. I also thought they could have mixed up the shots by shooting to the left not just to the right for all 20 targets but I think they did it like that so the resort could keep their zip line open during the shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

...and that's why i've decided not to shoot ibo anymore. i'm a 70+ geezer, not a mountain goat...


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dear Robinofthewood.
The IBO final is in ski resort.not on baseball stadium.if your not in shape to shoot the ibo Final.just stay home.
And yes realu X-BOW on IBO.ASA and normaly all 3d competition :thumbs_do


----------



## johnbjmarcum (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL...this crap cracks me up.....we are supposed to be hunters, not city slickers!!!!


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Open had to shoot on L and it was cliff hanger. They had 100ft of rope and steps on the wooded part but it still wasn't safe. I really don't like taking $2500 worth of gear on a mountain and risk destroying it along with myself. I shot the A.S.A Classic the week before and loved every second of it. I think everyone should give it a shot. I'll take the long trip on a Thursday and shoot the weekend instead of shooting Thursday and Friday again.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

As stated above this is not suppose to be a walk in the park.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I like the option to shoot all 40 in one day if I wish and I also don't want to be told what I have to wear.


turkeywhisperer said:


> Open had to shoot on L and it was cliff hanger. They had 100ft of rope and steps on the wooded part but it still wasn't safe. I really don't like taking $2500 worth of gear on a mountain and risk destroying it along with myself. I shot the A.S.A Classic the week before and loved every second of it. I think everyone should give it a shot. I'll take the long trip on a Thursday and shoot the weekend instead of shooting Thursday and Friday again.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

turkeywhisperer said:


> Open had to shoot on L and it was cliff hanger. They had 100ft of rope and steps on the wooded part but it still wasn't safe. I really don't like taking $2500 worth of gear on a mountain and risk destroying it along with myself. I shot the A.S.A Classic the week before and loved every second of it. I think everyone should give it a shot. I'll take the long trip on a Thursday and shoot the weekend instead of shooting Thursday and Friday again.


Yes the ASA classic, where you shoot 25+ deer targets and a few pigs, all on level ground, in a circle, shooting through a hiking trail used for lanes. The classic is supposed to be a 'world class event' too, but what are you proving when you shoot 40 of the same exact shots? Nothing. When you win the IBO world you've can say, I've won the IBO WORLD and people understand. When you say you won the classic, people can say, we'll I won Kentucky or Illinois, because the classic is EXACTLY THE SAME AS THE PRO AMS.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

MrBobo said:


> I took a nasty tumble on J; just a big bruise to show for it. It was a little bit slick due to the previous days rain. I turn 50 in November, and I really enjoyed the shoot (other than the rain delay day). However, I believe there were groups of Senior Hunter Class on that range also. If and when I decide to shoot a senior class, I would expect easier terrain that that!


Bobo, we only had one semi steep climb up hill, on range G (msr,50 and over) other then that it was fairly easy walking, muddy ,but easy.


----------



## 3-D For Life (Apr 19, 2003)

SMshootsmathews said:


> Yes the ASA classic, where you shoot 25+ deer targets and a few pigs, all on level ground, in a circle, shooting through a hiking trail used for lanes. The classic is supposed to be a 'world class event' too, but what are you proving when you shoot 40 of the same exact shots? Nothing. When you win the IBO world you've can say, I've won the IBO WORLD and people understand. When you say you won the classic, people can say, we'll I won Kentucky or Illinois, because the classic is EXACTLY THE SAME AS THE PRO AMS.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, we just finished the OAA Triple Crown yesterday and the exact same thing happened there as what I see went on at World's. I had a veteran shooter tell me he quit for 5 years because of the same thing. he started back this year and might not be back next year because of the mentality of the setups. he said quote" if they want to setup an extreme shoot, then call it Extreme, we want people back next year and not have to re-mortgage the house with the loss of arrows every week. If they would use a back stop 5-6 yds behind each target then people would have more fun and want to come back." I tend to agree


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shooting off a cliff with treacherous footing, setting targets 5-6 yards over max, hiding targets in super dark spots or covering vitals with trees/branches are not the only ways to set a world
class range. Especially when the safety of the shooters is in question. There is a very diverse group of participants at these shoots and the courses should be appealing to all.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Never shot off a cliff. As far as 5 or 6 yards over max I have no problem with that. I don't believe targets are hid or have I had the vitals covered by branches.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

hoytxcutter said:


> Never shot off a cliff. As far as 5 or 6 yards over max I have no problem with that. I don't believe targets are hid or have I had the vitals covered by branches.


Point is stupid crap like that is not neccessary to set a tough course. Use some damn imagination and use the terrain and land features. You are OK with 5-6 yards over max, good for you . I don't mind it either but why should the org not follow their own rules that they set? Seems like everything I read from you is you are fine with everything as long as you can shoot it in one day!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

The rules say approximately. I am just glad there are organizations that will put the time and effort in to provide us a place to shoot. Seems to me that they did use the terrain and land features.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The 3rd leg of the OAA Triple Crown was an excellent setup. The targets were very well placed and sometimes difficult to get the yardage on due to animal size, lighting conditions and placement. The vitals were fully exposed as well as most if not all of the animal for most shots. The course was set up very fair and keeping in mind it is after all a triple crown event and should be setup challenging. The only extreme shot on the entire course was the over the rock face gator straight down at 5 yds. IMO, it was one of the nicest target placements I have ever seen. My 10 yr old daughter was able to pull the shot off and loved being able to shoot it. It was challenging, very unique and fun to shoot.
The provincials held last year at YBC had one of the most challenging courses I have ever shot, The targets were large, extremely well placed and the lighting and shadows made you work hard for your distance. Nothing was hidden and both Halton's 3rd leg yesterday and YCB's provincials last year were setup fantastic.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I shot 5 ASA this year and 6 of the IBOs....I enjoy the difference...the ASA is an easy walking up in your face type of a shoot...the IBO is a tougher,longer, much more challenging course.....just look at the difference in scores.


I enjoy them both...if I didn't then I'd just stay home.


Dewayne


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> I shot 5 ASA this year and 6 of the IBOs....I enjoy the difference...the ASA is an easy walking up in your face type of a shoot...the IBO is a tougher,longer, much more challenging course.....just look at the difference in scores.
> 
> 
> I enjoy them both...if I didn't then I'd just stay home.
> ...


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I shot J on the first day and I am left handed. I shot the MBR stakes and found many of the targets difficult due to facing down the hill. It was hard to keep level with all my weight facing down the slope. Still, I had fun and thought it was a challenging course. Did I feel it gave the right handed shooters an advantage, maybe, but I do not know how the IBO can make it more even. On a few of the targets, I felt if I slipped or got off balance, I was going to roll completely down the hill. I shot with a great group of guys and we had a blast. My over all scores were 83, missed the third target because of a brainfart, shot the wrong pin, 91, 94, 96. Had a good time for my first world's competition.


----------



## hunteraaron (Jan 28, 2010)

This coming from a IBO rep and a classic EDIT.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

I shot the IBO Worlds in Snowshoe, WV in 2004-2006 and Anderson, Indiana in 2007. I enjoyed the rugged terrain in WV, but hated the dry heat in Indiana. Everywhere the Worlds are held, there are some extreme conditions. All I can say is, do you homework before attending. If its held at a ski resort.....steep conditions!! Midwest equals friggin hot!! PREPARE or just don't go.


----------



## robinofthehood (Jun 14, 2010)

screw u ben911


----------

